# MyAudi showing as in canada?



## Kowalski (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello,

I've been trying to download the latest maps that audi release for my car (2018) UK maps - now these flashed up once on myaudi but once I had dug a memory stick out I get the 'No updates available message'.

Only thing I can think is the website is showing the canadian flag at the bottom so possibly linked to my location (UK based).

Would be great if someone can share a myaudi link that they use / confirm if theirs is also showing canda?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Kowalski said:


> Would be great if someone can share a myaudi link that they use / confirm if theirs is also showing canda?


Log out, log back in. If necessary clear your browser cache and cookies.
https://my.audi.com/

When I log in I get the option to select my market&#8230;


----------



## Kowalski (Dec 14, 2020)

pcbbc said:


> Kowalski said:
> 
> 
> > Would be great if someone can share a myaudi link that they use / confirm if theirs is also showing canda?
> ...


Fantastic thanks didn't think of that, back in the UK and able to download the maps


----------

